# 18650 LED light for Segway?



## Flenser (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm currently using a custom MCE light from Sabrewolf, but it has a tiny reflector that makes the light a bit too floody for me.

My Segway maxes out at 12.5 mph, and the light is rubber-banded to the handlebar.

I'm thinking that an Olight M21 might be a good choice, but does anyone have any other suggestions, or feedback on the M21 for this type of use?

Thanks!


----------

